# Blue screen of death, error code 0x0000009C



## Yarzar (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi, I'm getting blue screen error with error code 09C. It happen when I play game like World of warcraft. After I get blue screen error, the machine won't reboot, it just stuck with blue screen error page. If I reboot is right away, it won't start up to window at all. I have to totally shut down everything for like 1-2 mins then it will boot up to window. If I play games again, I'll just get blue screen error and machine will totally hang up.

This is my system information.

window xp home edition, version 2002, service pack 3.
Intel core2 quad CPU [email protected] 2.4 GHz
2 GB RAM

when I'm playing game.

The Processor Temperature went up around 45 C
Core 1, core 2 usually went up to 51- 52 C
GPU temperature usually went up to 65-66 C 

after that I usually get the BSOD error screen.

Any idea which part is being faulty? Thanks for the help.
I also attached the temperature and voltage mornitor from PC wizard.
I'll be running Memtest right now.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Yarzar and welcome to TSF,

SYMPTOMS
You may receive the following Stop error message in Windows XP:
STOP: 0x0000009C (0x00000004, 0x00000000, 0xb2000000, 0x00020151)
"MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION"
The four parameters inside the parentheses may vary.

Back to the top
CAUSE
This behavior occurs because your computer processor detected and reported an unrecoverable hardware error to Windows XP. To do this, the processor used the Machine Check Exception (MCE) feature of Pentium processors or the Machine Check Architecture (MCA) feature of some Pentium Pro processors. The following factors may cause this error message:
•	System bus errors
•	Memory errors that may include parity or Error Correction Code (ECC) problems
•	Cache errors in the processor or hardware
•	Translation Lookaside Buffers (TLB) errors in the processor
•	Other CPU-vendor specific detected hardware problems
•	Vendor-specific detected hardware problems

Source..

To put this in simpler terms. Have you recently changed any hardware like the CPU or RAM.
Also most of these errors/causes above can be caused by heat. 
Clear out and dust that has settled on the CPU's heatsink and fan and anywhere else dust is present.
You could also have RAM errors. use my sig below and download memtest86 and get the CD Boot version.


----------

